# I lost her one year ago today....8/3/06 - 3/22/07



## JessicaMN (Sep 13, 2006)

One year ago today I lost my 7 1/2 month old sweetie, Bailey. I miss her so much and even now the tears flow. She was so young with so much life to live. But her body wouldn't let her be a puppy anymore and I loved her too much to make her stay in pain. I still see her picture and I still cry. 

Love you and miss you my sweet Bailey! Hope you are running and playing now! You were the best pup anyone could ask for. 

Love, 

your sad momma


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I know how awful it is to lose a pup. You did the right thing though and should take comfort in the love that she had before she had to go.
Prayers for you both!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sorry you lost Bailey at such a young age. She was a beautiful pup.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I remember that.....







sweet Bailey. You are pain free running after bunnies at the bridge!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

for you 







for bailey


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost her at all, let alone so soon. 

My she run free and wait for you at the bridge. RIP sweet girl.









She had such a precious face!


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful dog, very sorry for your loss


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Their stays on this earth are never long enough...

She was a beautiful girl.

<<hugs>>


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I remember this too - what a beautiful girl she was, and so young. Hard to believe it's been a year already. Run free, Bailey


----------



## JessicaMN (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the hugs and kind words! It helps sharing her and my sad feelings here. It's amazing how much I miss her still and how emotional I get looking at her picture and then thinking back to 'that' day. 

I know I did the right thing by letting her go but it still hurts! Someday we'll get another pup/doggie. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im so so sorry its never easy to loose a baby like that. you did the right thing though and she knows that. she watches over you as they all do, i think they come to us as guardian angels and will always be


----------

